# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - master / slave =

## edspace

> Master = Master, Pronar, Kryesor
> Slave = Skllav





> Master => Master, ose Primar
> Slave => Skllav, ose Dytesor



Fjalët primar dhe dytësor nuk mund të përdoren për Master dhe Slave sepse janë më të përshtatshme për Primary dhe Secondary, si Primary IDE, Secondary IDE. Në histori kemi mësuar se skllevërit ishin pronë e pronarëve, apo jo? Atëherë meqënëse skllav përshtatet kaq mirë me shqipen, është e vendit që të përdorim fjalën pronar si përkthim për master.

----------

